# How many of you stopped wearing regular watches?



## dilal

I got a Pebble Steel from Best Buy at Black Friday for the heck of it, just to try it. My forst reaction was it looked hedious and I'd probably return it within a week. 

I had it on almost everyday since then. I am not addicted to it. But I use it. I find it useful enough to prefer over my $1500+ nicer watches...

Unlike most other smartwatches out there, Pebble Steel is a decent product as a watch. It has a full steel case, a crystal that I was not able to scratch so far, steel pushbuttons with a nice tactile feel. Screen is always on, battery life is great. I wish the screen was bigger, and the resolution were higher, but oh well. 

So, anybody with a similar experience?


----------



## trott3r

I have compromised with the steel on my right hand under my sleeve and a seiko mechanical on my left in full view


----------



## Tomatoes11

I am the opposite. I stopped wearing watches in high school. I was really into mobile phones and the Android Wear smart watches convinced me that leaving my phone in my pocket for most of the time is an awesome convenience. Got bored of my moto 360 smart watch and started looking at watches that match my style better. Now I am addicted to collecting the non smart watches.

Although I am totally open to getting something to replace the Moto 360. Nothing jumped out at me yet though. I want to see the Tag smart watch and I am hoping Seiko or Citizen makes one.


----------



## flatmad

I can relate.. I got a pebble in plastic and same day I sold my Rolex explorer II polar.. I'm waiting on the apple watch, so I can sell the rest of my rolexes lol.. I don't know. Maybe it's because am IT guy so deep inside, smart watches sing to me more.. I was very hard to be pleased with any pieces I own, but I got nothing to complain on the pebble.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchvaultnyc

My Moto360 is now my "work watch". It helps that I run my own company and there's no one I need to impress.


----------



## Reppate

I got my Moto 360 about 2 weeks ago now. I may be in the honeymoon phase, but I've not worn any of my mechanical pieces since, even while using the piece only for custom faces.


----------



## kplam

I find myself losing interest in smartwatches after wearing them almost exclusively the last year and half. I had the original Pebble and now the Moto 360. I've been going back to my mechanical watches lately.

There is no doubt that the technology sounds compelling however I didn't always find that it made things easier. Sometimes just grabbing the phone out of my pocket was just as quick and less finicky. Then there was the added necessity of charging the watch everyday (the Pebble less so, about every five days). On occasion I had weird battery drain issues which would either cause wakelocks on my phone or the watch would quickly drain in a few hours. This happened on a few important days and I was left wearing a lifeless smartwatch for most of the day.

I consider myself an early adopter and like to experiement with new technologies, but after using smartwatches for the past year and a half I haven't been floored by the experience like I thought I would. The turning point was on one of those days where the battery drained before the end of the day I just strapped on one of my mechanical watches and wound it up and it worked like a charm. Like we hadn't even missed a day.


----------



## dj898

I only wear my original KS edition Pebble when I'm traveling. 

It serves me well (as long as I remember to bring its dedicated cable and charge it every third night or so.) and I can take it pretty much anywhere without worry. I even took it under the sea while I went to scuba diving at Cebu back in 2013. 

I've heard horror stories others had with their Pebbles but it seemed mine is almost indestructible. (touch wood)


----------



## watchvaultnyc

Reppate said:


> I got my Moto 360 about 2 weeks ago now. I may be in the honeymoon phase, but I've not worn any of my mechanical pieces since, even while using the piece only for custom faces.


My Moto 360 is what, half a year old? Honeymoon phase is definitely over, but you can't ignore the utility of the thing. I'd rather wear a prettier mechanical watch, but not having to pull my phone out every time I get an email (and I get hundreds daily), or to use the watch as a camera trigger for my phone, or to have the weather or directions all the time on my wrist cannot be ignored


----------



## Reppate

I suppose that I'm learning when, why, and how to use the 360. It's a new paradigm for me. I block unimportant notifications. Tech luminaries have many times asked "What's the *killer* smartwatch app? I believe that it's a simple answer. Custom face builders. Your designs on your wrist. 

I ache for beautiful mechanicals, don't get me wrong. I was a hair away from diving into a Nomos or a Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope for a recent birthday present to myself. But... What if I were to tire of their look? Even the most beautiful mechanical thing lies victim to eternal Sameness. 

I love the flexibility available in smartwatches for custom faces when they are built with painstaking attention to every original detail on a microscopic level. Mechanicals can never offer that, although they are marvelous machines. 

The 360 as a model is near EOL with Google I/O soon coming and the 360 v2 (aka "Smelt") having recently passed FCC. That said, I got mine for $140 total and it does what I want... Even with the much maligned 'flat tire' and somewhat low resolution. Jim Wicks and his team did an awesome job for a first release, IMHO. 

Re: recharging, I think all smartwatches should adapt Qi charging. Such a breeze. 

-Reppate


----------



## havok_watch

i was a long time watch wearer so making the jump to a smartwatch was kind of a no brainer for me. i bought the moto360 when they had that huge discount and i wore it for almost one whole month every day... i returned the moto 360 and have gone back to wearing regular watches.

my reasons are in this thread....


----------



## dilal

Reppate said:


> Re: recharging, I think all smartwatches should adapt Qi charging. Such a breeze.


I thought so too. But having used Pebble for a while, I really do appreciate the tiny cable. I made a two inch cable attaches to the end of my phone or tablet charger (micro SD) and it's great, especially for travel. It doesn't interfere with water resistance too, which is nice...


----------



## Reppate

I think I like the ease of simply placing the on the 360 on the charger. I have enough plugs and cords at my bedside already. To each their own.


----------



## dilal

Reppate said:


> I think I like the ease of simply placing the on the 360 on the charger. I have enough plugs and cords at my bedside already. To each their own.


Perhaps because I have to charge my Pebble only once week, I don't notice the issue that much. If I had to do it every day, I would probably feel differently.

Also, I travel frequently, and carrying a 'not so compact' extra charger for smart watch would be troublesome. A two inch cable is a much better choice.


----------



## Reppate

Very good points, indeed.


----------



## BarracksSi

Reppate said:


> I think I like the ease of simply placing the on the 360 on the charger. I have enough plugs and cords at my bedside already. To each their own.


To directly compare to the Apple Watch --

You can buy a charging stand of your choice which uses the puck that the AW came with. And, as noted, the puck and cable by itself is much smaller and more convenient for traveling.


----------



## chris0275

Ordered my Apple watch and wore if for a few days, pretty cool... notifications on your wrist are helpful, seeing a message without taking your phone out of your pocket was probably my favorite feature. The watch is just too small. I grew accustomed to large 48mm+ watches and to move to a 42mm just didn't feel right. I can say I wasn't WOW'ed by the Apple Watch, so I sold it and ordered two new Mechanical Watches LOL ! Im going to stick with Old Faithful Mechanical watches for now, when smart watches become larger, and have more functions, I may give them a try again, until then big chunks of steel will be on my wrist !


----------



## arogle1stus

Pebble nor any of those smarty pants watches rock my boat like a hand windable mechanical.
I'm big time "Ole School". Calling a Moto, an I Watch or a Pebble a watch is a misnomer IMO.
Will Billy Gates sell a ton of I Watches to schmucks who don't know a watch from a sewing
machine? Yep most likely. It will be frosty day in Hades afore he gets a farthing from me.
These train wrecks may be timepieces but they sure aren't watches. Nuff said. Sorry for the lecture.

X traindriver Art


----------



## BarracksSi

arogle1stus said:


> Pebble nor any of those smarty pants watches rock my boat like a hand windable mechanical.
> I'm big time "Ole School". Calling a Moto, an I Watch or a Pebble a watch is a misnomer IMO.
> Will Billy Gates sell a ton of I Watches to schmucks who don't know a watch from a sewing
> machine? Yep most likely. It will be frosty day in Hades afore he gets a farthing from me.
> These train wrecks may be timepieces but they sure aren't watches. Nuff said. Sorry for the lecture.
> 
> X traindriver Art


You need to start your own thread and title it, "Why I think all smartwatches suck." You can quickly expand it to two or three pages just by copying and pasting each post you've made so far here in Smart Watches and over in the Apple Watch subforum.


----------



## BarracksSi

chris0275 said:


> The [Apple] watch is just too small. I grew accustomed to large 48mm+ watches and to move to a 42mm just didn't feel right. I can say I wasn't WOW'ed by the Apple Watch, so I sold it and ordered two new Mechanical Watches LOL ! Im going to stick with Old Faithful Mechanical watches for now, when smart watches become larger, and have more functions, I may give them a try again, until then big chunks of steel will be on my wrist !


I forget its name at the moment, but there's a larger smartwatch that includes a camera and onscreen keyboard. It's not one of Samsung's (their Gear S is pretty big), and not an established big-name gadget maker either. I think they even showed it with Angry Birds onscreen.


----------



## watchvaultnyc

The more I struggle with when to use smartwatch vs mechanical, the more I start thinking about my wrist as real estate. Do I want a nice pretty park (mechanical) , or do I put in a revenue generating shopping mall (smartwatch)?


----------



## dj898

I'm opposite in that my Pebble KSE only ride on my wrist on holiday or weekend activity where I know I will be in dirt/water/etc.  Normally it's one of my 24HR dial manual watches or Bulova Spaceview - I'm still searching the Spaceview made on my birth year thou.


----------



## andy5544

I have the micosoft band and wear it on my right wrist (which is an awesome fitness tracker/smart watch, packed full of sensors and the microsoft software analytics are really good) with the screen facing in, I still wear my other watches on the left wrist.


----------



## watchvaultnyc

The Microsoft band is meant to be a "right wrist" device yes?


----------



## lucawatch

I have the Samsung gear neo 2 for almost a year. I wear it pretty much everyday gone so use to it that is difficult to wear my g shock s and I miss them

Something like this would just be perfect

https://kairoswatches.com/tbands/tband/


----------



## andy5544

watchvaultnyc said:


> The Microsoft band is meant to be a "right wrist" device yes?


It can be worn either way, there's a setting in the software that flips the screen. I don't think the device hardware or software analytics requires it be worn specifically on one wrist or the other, or whether it might matter more that you use your dominant hand which I'd think would make more of a difference. As long as one wears it on the same side consistently, I think data across time should be useful for making comparisons and seeing e.g. if some lifestyle change affected your activity level or sleep quality.


----------



## BarracksSi

andy5544 said:


> It can be worn either way, there's a setting in the software that flips the screen. I don't think the device hardware or software analytics requires it be worn specifically on one wrist or the other, or whether it might matter more that you use your dominant hand which I'd think would make more of a difference. As long as one wears it on the same side consistently, I think data across time should be useful for making comparisons and seeing e.g. if some lifestyle change affected your activity level or sleep quality.


He's asking if it's meant to be a secondary device and not a replacement for a watch.

[adding on]
Speaking of which, an app developer documenting his way through learning Apple's WatchKit made mention of the Band on his blog.

He was talking about the Apple Watch and not being allowed to get rid of the small info strip at the top that included a time display. He thought that developers should have access to that space since the screen is so small and any available pixels would be useful.

Then, when he was working out with his Microsoft Band, he was wondering what time it was, because he had a meeting soon and didn't want to run late. He looked at the Band for the time, but _the time was not being displayed._ He wrote something like, "I cannot express how frustrating it is to look at a watch and NOT see what time it is." He said that he then understood why, as an app developer, he could not remove the time from the upper part of an Apple Watch display, and that Apple must already understand the fundamental timekeeping role of the AW.


----------



## seikopathic

Reppate said:


> I got my Moto 360 about 2 weeks ago now. I may be in the honeymoon phase, but I've not worn any of my mechanical pieces since, even while using the piece only for custom faces.


I've had mine like three days, got it on sale for MOTO's father's day sale with the leather band for $150. I couldn't get used to how light it was, compared to my mechanical, but adding a 5mm thick bracelet helped in that regard (some). After slapping the famous automatic dials into it, it's been my daily driver. I freaking love this thing.

The utility (as watchvaultnyc said) of it is intense. Love not having to pull out my (large - phablet?) phone out all the time is killer. I love seeing weather temps on my (analogue looking) dial at a glance the most.


----------



## Reppate

seikopathic said:


> I've had mine like three days, got it on sale for MOTO's father's day sale with the leather band for $150. I couldn't get used to how light it was, compared to my mechanical, but adding a 5mm thick bracelet helped in that regard (some). After slapping the famous automatic dials into it, it's been my daily driver. I freaking love this thing.
> 
> The utility (as watchvaultnyc said) of it is intense. Love not having to pull out my (large - phablet?) phone out all the time is killer. I love seeing weather temps on my (analogue looking) dial at a glance the most.


Not to mention the amount of battery we're saving by not turning on the screen on our primary devices. =)


----------



## watchvaultnyc

Reppate said:


> Not to mention the amount of battery we're saving by not turning on the screen on our primary devices. =)


My arm is recovering from carpal tunnel syndrome because I don't need to pull it out of my pocket a hundred times a day to look at messages


----------



## G-F

Bought an Apple watch just for fun to see if I'd like it.

It's been over a month and I haven't wore any of my mechanical watches since.

It is just much more useful than my regular watches. But it can't replace a nice watch for weddings, meeting with customers or stuff like that. It can't go under water neither. But for everything else, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Paulo 8135

Dual wielder here. 'Regular' watch on left wrist, Garmin Vivofit on right. Good conversation starter too...


----------



## BarracksSi

I can't yet say that I've completely stopped wearing regular watches, but check the date on my 009. It's _seventeen days behind._:


----------



## alx007

Tried the 360. Nah. 
Then the Apple Watch. Bleh.
Only thing I still wanna see is the Pebble Time. I smell disappointment already. 

I don't know - with added features, I can see smartwatches becoming a thing. So I won't be a naysayer. I just don't think it's for me. I'm very happy with my mechanicals.


----------



## robert01

I have stooped wearing regular watch for more than a year. I have become a smart watch lover. I already use more than 3 smart watches. Now I am using Samsung Gear S and thinking about having something innovative. Any suggestion for my next smart watch?


----------



## BarracksSi

robert01 said:


> I have stooped wearing regular watch for more than a year. I have become a smart watch lover. I already use more than 3 smart watches. Now I am using Samsung Gear S and thinking about having something innovative. Any suggestion for my next smart watch?


How about the Megabloks Smart Block Watch? I know you want to tell us all about it again.


----------



## aksnc30

got a fenix3 sapphire almost 3 months ago now and have not even considered going back to mechanical. I wear it 24/7 and looks better, feels better and has far more actual usability and keeps me interested in it every day.
switch to the steel strap when needed and seems to catch people's attention.
other than an upgrade in the distant future to solar powered version can't see myself really changing this one for a few years to come.

I wouldn't wear clothes from the 19th century, so why would I want to wear 19th century technology on my wrist?


----------



## BarracksSi

I wore my 009 last night and my Citizen earlier this week, but only after I had completed all three activity rings on my AW.


----------



## BarracksSi

I'll add another post as I'm thinking about it this morning…

I'm close to parking my autos in a drawer. 

As I said in a previous post, I've only taken off my AW after filling all the Activity rings, and then put on one of my other watches. Here's the thing: I had to reset my 009 to the correct date and time, while my solar-atomic Citizen was spot-on.

As a pick-up-and-go watch, the Citizen is simply the better option. I realize that this may change years down the road when the battery finally starts to wear down, but the mechanicals' oils would be all crusty by then, too.


----------



## rationaltime

If you put your solar charged watch in a drawer it won't help the battery life.
It wants to spend its days staring at the sky.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## drssyoon

I have stopped wearing my regular watch - but it has only been a few weeks. I am switching between Apple Watch and Garmin Vivoactive. Two watches are similar in shape, but are very different.


----------



## utzelu

I am undecided between getting a new automatic (Steinhart Ocean One Premium is very appealing to me) or an Apple Watch (being an iPhone user). 

I am swaying from one side to another for the last few months now and reading a lot about both worlds. I am very tempted by the functional aspect of the smart watch, especially the health part, the fact that it motivates you to move (which is a big issue for me as I am very sedentary). At the same time, I am put away by the limited life expectancy of the device. Spending $500 to have 2-3 years of support and then throw it away is not my cup of tea.

On the other side, I love the mechanical watches, the little gears and wheels rotating inside, the materials and craftsmanship. I sometimes just listen to the ticking of autos just to relax.

I could get both but I know that I won't wear the mechanical watches anymore, once I strap on a smart watch.


----------



## BarracksSi

utzelu, maybe get the Steinhart and wait a few years to see how the AW gets on with upgrades. Some expect it to "go out of date" in just a few years (I don't think so myself). If it does, then at least you'll know the expected product cycle.

FWIW, iOS 9 runs on the iPhone 4S, which is a much more complicated device than the AW and, IMO, should be more susceptible to being obsoleted…


----------



## utzelu

I am also thinking to just get a fitness band to wear it on my right wrist and keep the mechanical watch on the left. Frankly, I don't need the notification functionality of the smartwatches, only something to ping me every hour to start moving and to monitor my heart rate. I am using the phone for fitness tracking while I am in office, but at home, don't carry the phone around.



BarracksSi said:


> utzelu, maybe get the Steinhart and wait a few years to see how the AW gets on with upgrades. Some expect it to "go out of date" in just a few years (I don't think so myself). If it does, then at least you'll know the expected product cycle.
> 
> FWIW, iOS 9 runs on the iPhone 4S, which is a much more complicated device than the AW and, IMO, should be more susceptible to being obsoleted&#8230;


----------



## drssyoon

I was surprised at how useful it was to get your message notification on the watch, checking to see who was calling, checking weather forcast, etc. Just the other day I paid with Apple Watch for the first time. Nice not to have to pull out your wallet or your phone.

I leave my phone in a central location and my Apple Watch remains connected throughout the house.



utzelu said:


> I am also thinking to just get a fitness band to wear it on my right wrist and keep the mechanical watch on the left. Frankly, I don't need the notification functionality of the smartwatches, only something to ping me every hour to start moving and to monitor my heart rate. I am using the phone for fitness tracking while I am in office, but at home, don't carry the phone around.


----------



## utzelu

I am afraid these are not valid use cases for me  Where I live, the weather is always sunny so I don't have much need to know the forecast. Apple Pay is not available in my location and won't be for many years to come. Messages...ummm, I am not that socially active so don't get too many of those  . Plus, I spend my working day in front of a computer.

For me, the biggest turn off is the pricing. At $435 (for the Sport 42 mm) it is getting into the same territory of a nice base automatic that will last many more years than the AW. So the AW is not a good "investment" currently as the functionality does not exceed the entry price. But will be better in the following years for sure.

I am more and more leaning to get a good fitness band and that Steinhart also 



drssyoon said:


> I was surprised at how useful it was to get your message notification on the watch, checking to see who was calling, checking weather forcast, etc. Just the other day I paid with Apple Watch for the first time. Nice not to have to pull out your wallet or your phone.
> 
> I leave my phone in a central location and my Apple Watch remains connected throughout the house.


----------



## drssyoon

Sounds like your mind is made up. I am sure you will enjoy your Steinhart.



utzelu said:


> I am afraid these are not valid use cases for me  Where I live, the weather is always sunny so I don't have much need to know the forecast. Apple Pay is not available in my location and won't be for many years to come. Messages...ummm, I am not that socially active so don't get too many of those  . Plus, I spend my working day in front of a computer.
> 
> For me, the biggest turn off is the pricing. At $435 (for the Sport 42 mm) it is getting into the same territory of a nice base automatic that will last many more years than the AW. So the AW is not a good "investment" currently as the functionality does not exceed the entry price. But will be better in the following years for sure.
> 
> I am more and more leaning to get a good fitness band and that Steinhart also


----------



## utzelu

That is the issue, I haven't decided yet. This is made harder because I cannot try the AW before buying it, since it is not yet available. But I will be travelling to US at the end of the month and will visit an Apple Store. Will try it then and make a decision 



drssyoon said:


> Sounds like your mind is made up. I am sure you will enjoy your Steinhart.


----------



## dsnye

Not to knock the AW but you could go pick up a gently used LG G watch R on the bay for ~200 (less or more). I got mine for 170.
Fully round face (no flat tire).
It can use WiFi to stay connected to your phone, on the same network, if you are not nearby your phone (think at home).
And Android Wear works on Android or IOS.

Cheaper way to try out if smartwatches are your speed or not.


----------



## utzelu

This is not an option since I don't have an Android phones so it would be pretty much useless. I kind of like the new Huawei watch but until Google/Apple won't make Android Wear devices fully compatible with iOS, I won't get them.
There is another thing to consider. I don't trust Android device makers enough that they care about consumers. They don't support their phones more than two years so why would they do it for their smartwatches? They don't have the tight integration that Apple has and I do believe Health Kit and Home Kit will evolve into something cohesive over time. Not so sure about the fragmented Android ecosystem.



dsnye said:


> Not to knock the AW but you could go pick up a gently used LG G watch R on the bay for ~200 (less or more). I got mine for 170.
> Fully round face (no flat tire).
> It can use WiFi to stay connected to your phone, on the same network, if you are not nearby your phone (think at home).
> And Android Wear works on Android or IOS.
> 
> Cheaper way to try out if smartwatches are your speed or not.


----------



## trott3r

You could also try a pebble watch which works on Apple or Android and get the automatic at the same time. 

Cheap classic, better looking steel or the new time


----------



## drssyoon

If you want to experience a full Apple ecosystem (not saying that it is the best) since you own an iPhone, I suggest getting the Apple Watch. It really integrates nicely with the phone.


----------



## utzelu

Not a fan of the look and doesn't have much funtionality nor future as a platform.



trott3r said:


> You could also try a pebble watch which works on Apple or Android and get the automatic at the same time.
> 
> Cheap classic, better looking steel or the new time


----------



## utzelu

I'm sure it does integrate nicely and will evolve in the next years as the developer community figures out new use cases.

Anyway, last night i took the plunge and bid on a 42mm SS version on ebay. It seems i won it at a reasonable price.



drssyoon said:


> If you want to experience a full Apple ecosystem (not saying that it is the best) since you own an iPhone, I suggest getting the Apple Watch. It really integrates nicely with the phone.


----------



## drssyoon

Congratulations. I think you will like it. And I am sure you will also find a way to get your mechanical.


----------



## linuxs

But no one seems to lose a bit of independence and freedom? Smartphone is already entered (too?) In our lives but with the smartwatch you have a wrist leash. It ends up that you always feel obliged to answer the phone, to email, to messages, as those who contact us expect it. I used an LG R for six months but then I got the impression that it was he who use me. I got a mechanical watch, I feel less stressed by having to always be accessible and available. If we do not respond immediately to a message, an email or a phone call to peace, for sure I have gained in tranquility.


----------



## utzelu

Your point of view is valid. However, the advantage of the smartwatch is that you can filter the notifications you want to get. So for instance you can configure that you'll get only messages, calls and emails from your partner. Everything else is muted and not forwarded to the watch. Or you can completely mute the notifications and keep only the sensors and fitness apps.

In the end, I don't believe it is worth comparing smartwatches with the mechanical ones. The real issue is that we only have one wrist to wear them so the decision is based on very personal reasons.



linuxs said:


> But no one seems to lose a bit of independence and freedom? Smartphone is already entered (too?) In our lives but with the smartwatch you have a wrist leash. It ends up that you always feel obliged to answer the phone, to email, to messages, as those who contact us expect it. I used an LG R for six months but then I got the impression that it was he who use me. I got a mechanical watch, I feel less stressed by having to always be accessible and available. If we do not respond immediately to a message, an email or a phone call to peace, for sure I have gained in tranquility.


----------



## trott3r

One wrist?

Mechanical on my left and a pebble under my sleeve on my right.


----------



## BarracksSi

linuxs said:


> But no one seems to lose a bit of independence and freedom? &#8230; If we do not respond immediately to a message, an email or a phone call to peace, for sure I have gained in tranquility.


As has been said, I've set my smartwatch for fewer notifications than I get on my phone (which wasn't that many to begin with), so I've gained a bit of freedom already. I don't have to drop what I'm doing to go across the room and see what the phone is beeping about.

But, yes, when I can reach the point when nobody has to get a hold of me, I will ditch the smartwatch _and smartphone_ with great happiness. I'm not kidding.


----------



## drssyoon

Ok. That is really geeky.



trott3r said:


> One wrist?
> 
> Mechanical on my left and a pebble under my sleeve on my right.


----------



## drssyoon

I also find that I feel less tethered to my phone now that I am wearing Apple Watch. Counter intuitive, I know. And yes, I know that I have to be near the phone, but the range is pretty decent and when I am out of range, no big deal.


----------



## linuxs

it is true, you can filter notifications. But with smartphones and smartwatch, filter also good, I feel trapped, with no way to disconnect from the world. I like the convenience of technology, but it should be in my service not me to his.


----------



## BarracksSi

linuxs said:


> it is true, you can filter notifications. But with smartphones and smartwatch, filter also good, I feel trapped, with no way to disconnect from the world. I like the convenience of technology, but it should be in my service not me to his.


I agree. As long as I'm a middle management type, I'm expected to maintain some sort of connection.

I feel more annoyed by Bluetooth earpieces, though. When they were new, I thought, hey, that's a pretty cool piece of tech gear. But, after a few years, I saw them as a tether, putting the wearer at someone else's beck and call. When you get high enough on the ladder, you get to choose when to call other people; further down, your "leash" gets shorter and shorter.

Maybe the difference between BT earpieces and smartwatches is, a smartwatch's notifications are mostly emails and texts, which I view as electronic post-it notes. I'll get to them when I have time, in other words. But an earpiece takes a phone call and pushes it into my head, demanding my full attention right away -- making it a very short leash indeed.

(I rarely used earpieces for phone calls anyway. First, I just didn't get many calls at all, and second, the most I used them was during long-distance driving, so I used wired earphones for clarity and no batteries)


----------



## dilal

utzelu said:


> I kind of like the new Huawei watch but until Google/Apple won't make Android Wear devices fully compatible with iOS, I won't get them. There is another thing to consider. I don't trust Android device makers enough that they care about consumers.


It's not a matter of companies building a fully compatible watch, but it's a matter of Apple letting them. Pebble has significantly less features on IOS, like the lack of voice responses, due to those limitations. No such limitation for Apple watch, however.

Now, a company truly caring about their consumers wouldn't attempt to limit their choices by eliminating competition, would they?


----------



## utzelu

Yes and no. Apple is notorious for protecting their brand, which is understandable when you look at Windows PC ecosystem. There, for any hardware driver fault, people blame Microsoft and Windows OS, even though the hardware manufacturer is often the culprit. Apple wants to avoid this.

When I mentioned the care for customers, I meant that Android device manufacturers usually do not support a device for more than 2 years and they have big delays in rolling out the OS updates.



dilal said:


> Now, a company truly caring about their consumers wouldn't attempt to limit their choices by eliminating competition, would they?


----------



## dilal

utzelu said:


> Yes and no. Apple is notorious for protecting their brand, which is understandable when you look at Windows PC ecosystem. There, for any hardware driver fault, people blame Microsoft and Windows OS, even though the hardware manufacturer is often the culprit. Apple wants to avoid this.


Sorry but that does not apply to smart watches, very much like you blame (not literally) other manufacturers for not building a product fully compatible with IOS. Well, they can't, because Apple won't allow it. Now, if Apple did allow them, and they built an inferior product with compatibility issues, the blame would again go to the smartwatch manufacturer, not Apple, very much like you complaining about other manufacturers for not building a product fully compatible with IOS, even though this complaint should be addressed to Apple, not to other manufacturers.


----------



## BarracksSi

dilal said:


> Sorry but that does not apply to smart watches, &#8230;


Yes it does. Smartwatches are computing platforms, too, and tight OS integration helps guarantee that they'll do what they're promised to do.

Apple has no responsibility to open their OS to other hardware manufacturers. They also have no reason to try to guess what hardware configurations end up in other smartwatches -- HR monitor or not, type and size of display, which accelerometer chip, which vibrating motor (nobody else has anything like the "Taptic Engine", right?), Digital Crown or bezel or buttons,&#8230; the list can keep going, right?

Apple's task is to make the AW-to-iPhone connection as reliable and consistent as possible. They know exactly what's in the hardware and what code to write to make it work. They don't have to blow resources on supporting other manufacturers' devices.


----------



## dilal

BarracksSi said:


> Yes it does. Smartwatches are computing platforms, too, and tight OS integration helps guarantee that they'll do what they're promised to do.
> 
> Apple has no responsibility to open their OS to other hardware manufacturers. They also have no reason to try to guess what hardware configurations end up in other smartwatches -- HR monitor or not, type and size of display, which accelerometer chip, which vibrating motor (nobody else has anything like the "Taptic Engine", right?), Digital Crown or bezel or buttons,&#8230; the list can keep going, right?
> 
> Apple's task is to make the AW-to-iPhone connection as reliable and consistent as possible. They know exactly what's in the hardware and what code to write to make it work. They don't have to blow resources on supporting other manufacturers' devices.


Phone OS can care less about what hardware the smart watch uses. What it CAN do however is make some essential services available, like voice control.

If such discrimination is found to be a source of unfair competition, then Apple may not be able to continue to do that. Remember how Microsoft was forced to make MS Office available for Macs as well. Actually, voice control is coming to Pebble for IOS soon.

"we do it because it's for your own good" is just a BS in this case.


----------



## utzelu

Well, I don't think any grownup can believe in this line anymore  Of course all companies care about their well being. Though I would like Apple to allow more IOS services to Android Wear devices, I don't blame them for not doing it. I fully understand their reasoning.



dilal said:


> "we do it because it's for your own good" is just a BS in this case.


----------



## peacemaker885

Since getting my Vivoactive a few days ago, I have lost the need/desire to wear anything else. Ill go back to this post in a few months and see


----------



## oak1971

Not even tempted yet


----------



## Daswann

I had tried Garmin & Pebble, but found it too redundant (and lacking) to my cell. Went back to wearing a regular watch.


----------

